# 01406 - No Flame (Webasto fault)?



## Pasuuna (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,

My -08 Touran 2.0tdi DSG has factory installed Webasto and I have a problem with it. When I use basic settings to test the aux. heater, it will start and you will hear the sound of a jet. As soon as the sounds stabilizes (takes 30 seconds to stabilize), heater will turn off and eventually end up with MALFUNCTION test and error code 01406 - No Flame is active. 

When logging this sequence, the metering pump shows 0,0% 0-28 seconds and then for two seconds it shows 95,5%. Recirculation pump shows 100,6% most of the time. Are these normal values?

I've tried about 10 times the basic setting to vent the fuel lines but with no success.

Is there anything else I could try via VCDS or does the heater need service?

Glow plug resistance is about 0,22 ohms in normal situation so it should be OK:

Address 18: Aux. Heat (1K0 815 071 T)

13:04:23 Group 004
0.0 % Glow Plug (Q8) Flame Monitoring
0.0 % Metering Pump (V54)
0.0 % Recirc. Pump (V55)
OFF Fresh Air Blower (V2)

13:04:23 Group 013: Glow Plug (Q8) with Flame Monitoring
0.0 % Glow Plug (Q8) Flame Monitoring
0.22 ohms Current Resist. Flame Monitor
1.50 ohms Max. Resistance Flame Monitor
0.10 ohms Min. Resistance Flame Monitor

13:04:23 Group 011: Fuel Pre-Heating Element (Z66)
Installed Fuel Pre-Heating (Z66) Install.
Deactivated Fuel Pre-Heating (Z66) Status
0.0 % Fuel Pre-Heating (Z66) Request
0.80 ohms Fuel Pre-Heating (Z66) Resistance

Below you can see the auto-scan result:

Monday,14,October,2013,14:17:10:57245
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: License Plate: 
Mileage: 137380km-85363mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1T (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: Mileage: 137380km/85363miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-018-BMN.clb
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 EH HW: 03G 906 018 EH
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 G 4355 
Revision: --H42--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G83NR1AN
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 24783 142 83058
VCID: 6FED20187E4291667D9-803A

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 L HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1403 
Revision: 09908010 Serial number: 00000711021151
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 1E332DDCC96848EE86F-804B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H14001 
Coding: 0053958
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 68DF4B045BAC465E3C3-803D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111 
Revision: 00120021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79F91E403006CFD6D3D-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007650206
Coding: A9098E0101040F0047120C000000000000097F075C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 71E92660687687966BD-8024

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 2K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 170102 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01324 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0002 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 62230725500501
Coding: 000101
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: F8FF9B444B0C56DE2C3-80AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 D HW: 1T0 909 605 D
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 021 0100 
Revision: 02021000 Serial number: 003B9D065ZPL 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3663D57C4198E0AE7EF-8063

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332QSME4007783FJ

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342QSME3D1B3C43Q

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6352QSME3B0E4161H

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6362QSME3E544577R

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AP HW: 1K0 953 549 AP
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 636 0070 
Coding: 0010042
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 800FF3A4D3DC1E1E143-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 920 874 A HW: 1T0 920 874 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G83NR1AN
Coding: 0003103
Shop #: WSC 17100 205 06272
VCID: 3467EF7457E4F2BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-815-071.clb
Part No: 1K0 815 071 T
Component: Zuheizer 050 2504 
Revision: 00050000 Serial number: 09009839000000
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 17100 205 06272
VCID: 3663D57C4198E0AE7EF-8063

1 Fault Found:
01406 - No Flame 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 109
Mileage: 136995 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Start
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 57.0°C
Voltage: 14.45 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 220907F2000826
Coding: EDA07F06400E028002
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 306FE364A3FCCE9E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 920 874 A HW: 1T0 920 874 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G83NR1AN
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3467EF7457E4F2BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H05 4020 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7246088
Coding: 00000400040000020000
Shop #: WSC 21243 142 95265
VCID: 2F6DE0187EC2D1663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 D HW: 1T0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 387FDB444B8C16DE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.071 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3561D2705C9EEBB6775-8060

1 Fault Found:
03075 - Parallel Parking Assistance Control Module (J791) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 136800 km
Temperature: 19.0°C
Voltage: 13.30 V
Voltage: 13.10 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002085103087F2D06840560084F03E0FC00
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 8305FCA8C2CA0506091-80D6

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 D HW: 1T0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3979DE4070860FD693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 A
Component: RNS-MID H05 4020 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7246088
Coding: 00000400040000020000
Shop #: WSC 21243 142 95265
VCID: 2F6DE0187EC2D1663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 J HW: 1K0 959 703 J
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1202 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 1012552
VCID: 377DD878469219A6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 J HW: 1K0 959 704 J
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1202 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 1012552
VCID: 387FDB444B8C16DE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-729.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 729 G HW: 3C0 035 729 G
Component: Telefon 7609 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: 0000000973506
Coding: 0016041
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 275D083896328926F59-8072

1 Fault Found:
00992 - Consumption Cut-Off Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 136812 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:57:05


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 18: Aux. Heat (1K0 815 071 T)

14:22:34 Group 011: Heater Start (Customer Service)
15.0°C Coolant Temp. Aux. Heater (G18)
15.0°C Coolant Temp. Instr. Cluster (G62)
OFF Operating Status
OFF Operating Mode



Another thing about fault codes.. J791 fault in address #44.
Is there really a faulty control module J791 as the address #10 does not show any fault?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## Blackfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Carbon deposits can often cause this fault.

http://www.touran-forum.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5316&highlight=

Use Google Translate, or just look at the pictures 

http://translate.google.com/transla...forum/viewtopic.php?t=5316&highlight=&act=url


----------



## Pasuuna (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for the advices. Seems that I must clean the combustion chamber to get it working again.


----------

